# need to know wood species



## leroy (Aug 24, 2010)

if anyone can identify this log i would appreciate it.
it was found in Florida. its a light to medium brown hardwood. i have no foliage so its hard for me to define. for some reason im thinking wallnut. 
thanks:Leroy


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Pretty tough from that picture but if we throwing darts in the dark I'd say maybe Gum?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It isn't walnut or sweetgum. 

Our red oak has more furrowed bark than that, but I have seen some ro that had bark that smooth on occasion. I'm guessing red oak. Look for acorns around where the tree stood. 

If it isn't ro, I guess it could be some sort of smoothish bark elm that 'm not familiar with native to fla but not here. 





.


----------



## leroy (Aug 24, 2010)

its the only log ive got of it and don't know were it came from. i was diging through my logs and found it so i cut it to see if it mite turn good,its in the lathe as we speak and rounded out. 
I think your rite abought it haveing a chance of being Red Oak.
thanks:Leroy


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree with the Red Oak. Looks like the thick forest grown oaks we have around here.


----------



## leroy (Aug 24, 2010)

I think im going with the red oak also. it is cutting very well and i trully wish i had more of it,dam.
thanks for all the answers abought this log.
Leroy


----------



## leroy (Aug 24, 2010)

leroy said:


> I think im going with the red oak also. it is cutting very well and i trully wish i had more of it,dam.
> thanks for all the answers abought this log.
> Leroy


 turnning the outside of this log was nice but hollowing it out was a son of a bear. not sure now if i really want anymore.


----------

